# [HOWTO] InstallerCounterStrike 1.6 sous Linux... (En Cours)

## ImMorT4L

1// Introduction

Les vacances arrivant à grand pas, un peu de détente en perspective  :Very Happy: 

Jusqu'à il y a peu, l'OS de Bill était la seule alternative quand à l'utilisation de jeux 3D... Mais, ce temps est révolu et les joueurs n'ont plus la moindre excuse pour rester du côté obscur de la force  :Very Happy:  Linux est devenu une plate forme de jeux pratiquement aussi complète que Windows !!!

Cela est rendu possible grave à WineX / CEDEGA qui permet de simuler une plateforme Windows sous X, quand le pingouin casse la fenêtre le jeux devient libre (Certains comprendront...).

Maintenant, il reste un point crucial... La difficulté d'installation et d'utilisation. Ehhh bien, détrompez vous c'est on ne peut plus simple !!! Cela reste légèrement plus ardu que sous Windows pour obtenir des réglages parfait au début, mais une fois configuré... Une commande suffit souvent pour installer un jeu  :Shocked: 

>>> Ce HOWTO a pour objectif d'aider à l'installation de CounterStrike 1.6 et de Steam de manière optimale sur un PC Linux. 

Pour ce faire, il y a plusieurs étapes qui seront chacune détaillées au maximum:

[*] Installation d'Half-Life sur le disque "C virtuel" de Cedega

[*] Installation de la plate forme Valve STEAM (Pour jouer facilement sur les serveurs)

[*] Configuration afin d'optenir un affichage correct du jeux et des caractères (Illisibles par défaut)

[*] Optimisation des paramètres pour des performances maximales

2// Prérequis

>>> Nous supposerons dans ce Tutorial que CEDEGA est installé dans une version relativement récente... 

Ce Tuto est réalisé sur une version 4.3.2 ou il a donné de très bons résultats !!! (Des tutos existent déjà si vous voulez l'installer)

TUTO CVSCedega: ICI

>>> Il faut également qui possédiez le CD oririginal d'HalfLife ainsi qu'une clé et un compte STEAM valide.

>>> Vous devez avoir un exécutable STEAM téléchargé préalablement (Steaminstall.exe ou Steaminstall_cs.exe)

>>> Votre carte d'accélération 3D doit également être configurée de manière complète et fonctionelle

```
bash$ glxgears
```

/// Vous devriez obtenir >500fps (800 avec ma 9200PRO plus de 1500 sur des carte dernière génération) dépendant de votre carte !!!

3// Installation

!!! Selon qui vous possédiez la version payante (bash$ cedega) ou Libre (bash$ cvscedega), les commande sont succeptible de changer !!!

>>> Pour des raisons de facilités, j'utiliserai cedega. A vous de changer selon votre version  :Wink: 

!!! Les liens vers les points de montages peuvent varier... C'est pourquoi le <cdrom> doit être remplacé par le répertoire correspondant au CdRom sur votre PC !!!

L'installation d'Half-Life:

Rien de bien compliqué, une commande devrait suffire !!!

Insérez le CD HalfLife dans votre CD Rom (VOus l'aviez pas deviné...  :Laughing:  ) et montez le sur votre /mnt/<cdrom>:

```
bash$ mount -t iso9660 /dev/<cdrom> /mnt/<cdrom>
```

Il est maintenant temps de lancer l'exécutable (.exe) via notre "Plate Forme Windows" :

```
bash$ cedega /mnt/<cdrom>/Setup.exe

>>> Suivez les instructions comme sous Windows...

>>> Pour le Chemin d'installation, laissez le par défaut... Afin d'éviter tout problème
```

Vous avez donc terminé cette étape on ne peut plus simple Half-Life devrait être installé, passons maintenant à...

L'installation de STEAM:

```
bash$ cedega /home/<user>/.../Steaminstall_cs.exe

>>> Où vous devez spécifier le chemin complet vers votre exécutable STEAM ou STEAM_CS

>>> Suivez les instructions comme sous Windows...

>>> Pour le Chemin d'installation, laissez le par défaut... Afin d'éviter tout problème
```

Pour lancer le JEUX:

```
bash$ cedega .transgaming/c_drive/Program Files/STEAM/Steam.exe

>>> Il faut évidemment adapter selon votre chemin vers l'exécutable STEAM sur le disque Virtuel Cedega !!!
```

Vous devriez pouvoir jouer, peut être pas en plein écran et les polices de caractères devraient être minuscules et illisibles !!!

Si c'est le cas passer à config et Optimisation... Sinon, vous avez déjà terminé  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

4// Config et Optimisation

Pour un affichage PLEIN ECRAN

Il suffit d'éditer le /etc/X11/xorg.conf pour passer de ceci:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

A quelques chose qui devrait ressembler à ceci:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" # Toutes les résolutions ajoutées seront disponibles dans le jeux !!!

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Ca peut un peut varier chez vous, mais il suffit normalment de changer ça, relancer X et le jeux devrait apparaitre en FullScreen dans les tois résolutions ajoutées  :Very Happy: 

PS: Ceci est tiré de mon desktop qui est en 1280x1024 sur lequel Cedega ne veut rien savoir... Je dois certainement modifier pas mal de chose, mais j'attend la fin de mes examens !!!

Pour des caractères Lisibles...

Pour ceux qui voudraient déjà tester en pensant à adapter un peu vu que je n'ai pas encore su tout mettre au poil:

>>> Vimmez (Editez avec vim, quoi...) le fichier config de Cedega et recherchez la partie [FontAlias] et modifiez la comme ceci:

```
bash$ vim .transgaming/config
```

```
"Arial"="Lucida"  <<< C'est c'est ligne qu'il faut Ajouter/Modifier, l'Arial étant aparemment une police assez bisarre... Mettez Lucida ou une Police que vous aimez.

"Helv"="Arial"

"MS Sans Serif"="Arial"

"System"="Arial"

"Tahoma"="Arial"
```

>>> Testez le jeux et vérifiez que toutes vos polices sont à la bonne taille...

Il faudra ensuite ajuster la taille de chaque type de police afin qu'elle soie ni trop petite ni trop grande dans le fichier directement dans Steam:

```
bash$ vim .transgaming/c_drive/Program\ Files/Steam/resource/TrackerScheme.res
```

```
//////////////////////// FONTS /////////////////////////////

//

// describes all the fonts

        Fonts

        {

                // fonts are used in order that they are listed

                // fonts listed later in the order will only be used if they fulfill a range not already filled

                // if a font fails to load then the subsequent fonts will replace

                "Default"

                {

                        "1"

                        {

                                "name"          "Verdana"

                                "tall"          "20"   <<<< Il faut ajuster ces valeurs à la taille voulue

                                "weight"        "0"

                        }

                }

                

                (.....)

```

5// Performances

SOON...

----------

## ImMorT4L

Aparemment, j'ai trouvé tout seul...

J'avais mal modifié mon xorg.conf et j'ai trouvé sur un post UK comment faire  :Embarassed: 

Il me reste une question, mes polices d'affichages sont bisarres et presque illisibles  :Sad: 

Quelles polices dois-je utiliser pour que ce soit meilleur niveau visibilité ???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blorent

Tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait stp?

----------

## dapsaille

En effet la manip m'interesse j'ai une ati 9700 sur un protable 1280X800 donc je suis preneur :p

----------

## ImMorT4L

Je ferai certainement un Topic Unique pour regrouper un mini Howto Et quelques trucs et astuce sous forme de FAQ  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cocozz

Moi et un camarade avons le même probleme niveau polices en effet elles sont minuscules donc si quelqu'un connait une solutions je suis prenneur

----------

## ImMorT4L

Pour ce qui est des micro polices (Carrément illisibles...)

J'ai trouvé quelques chose de très intéressant... Je teste et je vous tiens au courant.

Voilà le lien pour ceux qui veulent tester: 

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=32

PS: Pour ceux qui ont du mal, je vais faire la manip et faire un résumé en Français histoire de faciliter un peu le basard  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Merci du tuyau ca fait plaisie ca vas mieux maintenant :p

----------

## ImMorT4L

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour les polices... Y a un mieux dans l'interface, mais les polices du jeux et du tableau des serveurs restent illisibles.

Si j'ai une solution, je l'ajouterai au HOWTO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## p0uLp3

Pour les polices j'ai résolu le pb avec point-2-play

Il permet de télécharger et installer automatiquement les polices windows et est fourni a tous ceux possedant un compte cedega, sinon vous pouvez le telecharger sur la mule et l'installer sans compte. Vous aurez juste le droit d'installer les polices  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Quelqu'un a réussi a le faire tourner avec la version libre de wine ? parce que moi ça marchais presque nickel avec wine il y a 1an. Le seul problème était que j'avais pas le focus du clavier, mais à part ça je pouvais jouer (a la 1.5 sans steam) sur le net en me déplacant uniquement a la souris (LOL). Depuis ce moment wine en libre n'a fait que régresser, maitenant j'arrive juste à installer mais je sais plus lancer le jeu ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Pas de focus clavier dès la première fenêtre de Steam avec Wine, s'pas pratique pour se logger ^^

Avec cedega ça tourne niquel, cvscedega la dernière fois que j'avais essayé à part les polices ça allait aussi il me semble  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Juste une petite question, en fait j'ai CS Source d'installé sur la partoche Windows de mon portable, et ça m'embête un peu de tout réinstallé Steam alors que j'ai mis un peu de temps à le configurer et de repasser du temps à télécharger les sons des serveurs !!

C'est possible de copier mon dossier Valve de ma partoche Windows et de le mettre dans le C: de Cedega ou bien réinstaller Steam et ensuite executer le backup des fichiers fait par Steam sous Windows?????? Il n'y aurait pas un problème de droit ou quelque chose d'autre ????

----------

## Zanton

tu es sur d'avoir besoin d'installer half life ?

sur les dernières versions de steam, il suffit de télécharger cs via steam sans avoir même installer hl.

----------

## UB|K

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> sur les dernières versions de steam, il suffit de télécharger cs via steam sans avoir même installer hl.

 

exactement, il suffit juste d'installer Steam avec une clef valide pour HL (ou HL²) puis le téléchargement des applis accessibles se fait tt seul.

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a réussi a le faire tourner avec la version libre de wine ?(...)

 

Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais LinuxGamer a mis à jour assez récement le Howto wine+steam avec l'utilisation de dx9wine pour HL² et tout... visiblement ya pas de problème avec wine. --> howto

Sinon, pour le problème des fonts, j'ai eu ce problème mais c'est du passé, malheureusement je me souviens pas du tout comment j'avais fait ( :Rolling Eyes:  boulay), il me semblait qu'il fallait ajouter MStahoma dans fake_drive/windows/fonts/ mais en fait c'est pas ça...

Si j'arrive à retrouver la manip, je re-posterais ici

edit: *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des micro polices (Carrément illisibles...)
> 
> J'ai trouvé quelques chose de très intéressant... Je teste et je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> Voilà le lien pour ceux qui veulent tester: 
> ...

 

comme j'ai un peu les yeux fermés j'avais pas vu ce post... donc ça resemle effectivement à mon fichier de conf wine... sauf que j'ai juste la font marlett, pas tahoma mais ça marche.

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comme j'ai un peu les yeux fermés j'avais pas vu ce post... donc ça resemle effectivement à mon fichier de conf wine... sauf que j'ai juste la font marlett, pas tahoma mais ça marche.

 

Tu veux dire que je dois bêtement remplacer les Tahoma dans le fichier par des Marlett et que ca devrait fonctionner ???

Parce que j'ai déjà placé les Marlett dans mon c_drive/Win/Fonts... Mais ca ne change absolument rien  :Sad: 

----------

## blorent

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais LinuxGamer a mis à jour assez récement le Howto wine+steam avec l'utilisation de dx9wine pour HL² et tout... visiblement ya pas de problème avec wine. --> howto

 

Je suis en train de suivre le tutoriel susmentionné (j'ai d'abord essayé d'installer avec le premier tuto, mais l'installation de cedega  ne donne rien, je lance le script qui se termine sans erreur mais pas de traces de cedeag apres... ), 

mais je constate que certains des packages requis ne sont pas dans portage.. Alors avant de ma lancer dans l'install à la main je voudrais savoir si ils sont bien tous nécessaires (juste pour Steam)

Voilà ceux que je n'ai pas et qui ne sont pas dans portage

```
freetype2, freetype2-devel, libjpeg, libjpeg-devel, libpng, libpng-devel, zlib-devel, xorg-x11-devel, Mesa-devel (resp. xorg-x11-Mesa-devel, XFree86-Mesa-devel),freeglut-devel
```

En outre freeglut est blocké par "glut", je sais pas si ils sont équivalents? Et (non non c'est pas tout) pour finir l'emerge de Mesa ne veut pas se terminer..

Voilà désolé c'est un peu brouillon mais j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu...

----------

## zdra

j'ai tenté le tuto donné par UB|K mais ça marche pas ché moi avec la version ~x86 de wine... et je remarque qu'avec cette derniere version 20050524 ça régresse encore un peu, quand je fais l'install de HL depuis le CD ça se passe bien mais quand je le lance il m'affiche une ptite erreur à la windows et ne fait rien d'autre... alors que dans la version précédente j'avais au moins la fenetre HL qui me demande ma CD-key puis une erreur parce que je suis en 32bits et que lui veut uniquement du 16bit...

Bref wine ça régresse, c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir de version native !!!

PS: je suis presque sur que pour CS-1.5 il suffirait d'un rien pour avoir une version native sous linux.

----------

## UB|K

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Tu veux dire que je dois bêtement remplacer les Tahoma dans le fichier par des Marlett et que ca devrait fonctionner ???

 

nan je voulais pas dire ça. Alors plutôt que de me relancer dans une explication foireuse je vais donner ma config, ça sera plus simple:

```
ls -l .transgaming/c_drive/windows/Fonts/

total 12

-rw-r--r--  1 ben users    3 avr 15 19:07 tg_font_version

-rw-r--r--  1 ben users 5232 avr 15 19:07 TGMarlett.ttf
```

et partie font dans le fichier de conf:

```
[fonts]

"Resolution" = "96"

"Default" = "-adobe-times-"

(...)

[FontAlias]

"Helv"="Arial"

"MS Sans Serif"="Arial"

"System"="Arial"

"Tahoma"="Arial"
```

@zdra: le tuto parle de l'utilisation de wineCVS alors c'est peut être le problème... sinon, sur le même site, y a (avait??) un autre tuto avec CVScedega. Comme transgaming fait du support de steam une de ses priorités (vu le nb de joueurs), t'aura sans doute moins de pb avc celui la. 

@blorent: t'occupes pas de ces dépendances (glut mesa and co), fais plutôt un "emerge -pv wine" avec le useflag "opengl" pour voir si il te manque des trucs mais le reste, t'en aura à priori pas besoin (ça ressemle à des paquets debian en plus donc tous les trucs en *-devel, on s'en cogne sous gentoo)

----------

## ImMorT4L

C'est exactement ce que j'ai et j'ai toujours les petites polices  :Sad: 

Je me demande si c'est pas à cause de la résolution de mon bureau... C'est lourd en tout cas de rien savoir lire  :Confused: 

EDIT: Je me suis un peu penché dessus... Et là, j'ai des polices ENORMES  :Laughing: 

Elles sont trop grandes et débordent des cases mais sont on ne peut plus lisibles !!! Y a donc un mieux et je ferai un résumé Jeudi dans l'après midi pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter  :Wink: 

Allez voir dans le TUTO, j'ai mis à jour une version temporaire... Je modifierai les réglages pour avoir qqch de correct.[/code]

----------

## blorent

Bon je viens de faire cette partie-là

 *tuto wrote:*   

> Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with:
> 
> sh WineCVS.sh
> 
> The script downloads with wget a archiv defaults.tar.gz with the need install scripts. After that you should see its installation menu.
> ...

 

Maintenant je veux faire ça 

```

dx9wine

will create the configuration in ~/.dx9wine.

```

et il m'envoie ch***...

Je me demande aussi si c'est normal que dans un tuto il disent de lancer cvscedega après avoir exécuté le script WineCVS et dans l'autre ils disent de lancer dx9wine...  Chez moi aucune des deux commandes ne va (command not found)

Là j'avoue que je comprends plus rien

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si il était possible (et oui il marche héhé) de faire fonctionner son micro avec Counter Strike ? C'est dommage d'avoir un micro et de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir.

----------

## kwenspc

@dapsaille : tu as l'accélération graphique sur ta radeon 9700 Mobility?  (ça m'interesse de savoir ça parce qu'a priori les rad 9700M ne sont pas supportéés pour la 3D dans les ati-drivers...)

bon sinon c'est sympa comme tuto

mais ça ne me fera pas revenir à CS  :Laughing:   je le trouve définitevement trop "oldie" mais c'est un avis perso hein (n'allez pas y chercher une quelquonque envie de troll de ma part)

----------

## _kal_

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais savoir si il était possible (et oui il marche héhé) de faire fonctionner son micro avec Counter Strike ? C'est dommage d'avoir un micro et de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir.

 

Je viens d'installer la derniere version de cedega : 5.0.2et ca marche du feux de Dieu! Micro parfait, resolution 800x600 fluide, 100FPS (alors que sous Windows XP j'en avait que 60). Je dirai meme que c'est encore que mieux que sous Windows, sans rire...   :Very Happy: 

Ils ont vraiment fait du bon boulot chez Transgaming. 

<HS>

J'arrive meme a avoir Grabit (dernière version) qui tourne niquel avec la dernière version de crossover pro (5.0). Que du bonheur, je peux enfin supprimer ma partition Windows XP   :Razz: 

</HS>

----------

## niin

Allez zou, petit soucis ; j'ai suivi le tuto pour installer cvscedega (avec profil cvscedega_head ), mais lorsque je lance, ca me donne ca :

 *Quote:*   

> niin@desktop ~ $ cvscedega .wine/drive_c/Hitman\ Contracts/HitmanContracts.exe 
> 
> /usr/bin/cvscedega: line 108: 18084 Erreur de segmentation  "$ConfigurePrefix/bin/$WineExecName" "$@"

 

Ca me fait pareil quand je lance en root. Je suis allé dans le fichier pour voir mais je comprends pas la langue  :Sad: 

Dois-je utiliser un profil différent à l'install ?

(A noter que sur la version binaire de demo de cedega, ca marche tres bien)

----------

